
What the CrunchPad drama means for the Apple Tablet - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/88335/what-crunchpad-drama-means-apple-tablet
======
brk
Eh, nothing to see here. Just appears to be another site trying to leverage
the hype around the CrunchPad/JooJoo by offering a lot of baseless opinion.

